# Granola recipe wanted



## Vance G

Anyone have one to share that is at least scalable to take to the farmers market? One fairly reasonable to make. I know they are all expensive.


----------



## mgolden

Was away through California, Yuma and Mesa and saw the post. Am home now and see no replies

Following is recipe from "A Honey of a Cookbook" by the Ladies Auxilliary of Alberta Beekeepers Association. I have not tried it.

Home Made Granola

3 cups old fashioned oats
4 cups coarsely broken graham crackers
2 cups coconut
1 cup oat or wheat bran
1 cup sesame seeds
1 cup sunflower seeds
1 cup silvered almonds
1/2 cup flax seed (optional)
1 1/4 cup oil
1 1/4 cup honey
1 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla

Mix dry ingredients in large bowl. Melt honey, mix in oil, salt and vanilla. Pour over dry ingredients and mix well. Pour onto a cookie sheet and bake at 275F for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.


----------



## Myron Denny

Has anyone tried this granola mix? Would you change or add anything? Looks to me like real cow butter would make it better, maybe some pecans, walnuts or peanuts?


----------



## Sky

Vance G said:


> Anyone have one to share that is at least scalable to take to the farmers market? One fairly reasonable to make. I know they are all expensive.


Vance, hopefully better late than never....

we eat gobs of granola - super easy....
[disclaimer - I used to use measuring cups. For some reason they kept ending up in the sandbox, garage, shop, etc - i have no idea where one is that is safe for food anymore - so i guess - no critical measurements here....)

preheat oven to 250-275

the wet stuff (stick in sauce pan on low heat so everything mixes easily)
- jar of honey (pint)
- 2 handfuls of brown sugar (cup - cup and half?)
- 2 big spoonfuls of coconut oil- 
- a little bit of vanilla

the dry stuff
can of oatmeal (the ones I get are about 3 lbs) - (not quick oats)
big handful of shredded coconut
big handful of sliced almonds
big handful of raisins (or other dried fruit)

so... mix the wet stuff up.... Mix the dry stuff up (but not the raisins - save those for now or they will come out like little hard bunny droppings - no-one likes bunny droppings in their granola - I assure you.) 
pour the wet on the dry and mix it up - and mix it some more, then mix it more... .ok spread it out on baking pan - bake for about 45-55 minutes.... stir every 10-15 minutes until nice toasty color. Pull from oven, stir in raisins and let cool.

if you make it just like this, it will be good granola.... here's how to make it better.... 
- to the wet stuff.... add a spoonful or two of peanut butter, or some cinnamon, or some maple syrup...... its a mood and what;s on hand thing at our house - we eat lots of granola, I try to change it up so it doesn't get boring
- the dry stuff..... take about a 1/4 of the dry stuff and throw it in a food processor and pulse a few times... till its pretty fine... 
dump about half of the wet stuff on this, and half on the 3/4 of un-ground-up dry stuff.... mix these independently, then throw the two together for final mix... what you will get is nuggets/chunks/clusters in the granola instead of just straight loose oats. 
when baking stir every 10-15 minutes - at about the 40 minute mark start stirring every 5-10 miuntes, start to keep a spoonful out every-time you stir - the "sample" will cool fast and you can test for done-ness.... powdery dry granola is lousy and never gets eaten - don't over bake. better to pull at 45 minutes and get soft and chewy rather than brittle and dusty.... 
you mentioned resale - I'd stick to raisins, blueberries, cranberries - nothing too weird - if there is good local fruit /nuts / oats- I'd use that and promote the "local" angle...

Sky


----------



## AzaleaHill

I've been making this basic recipe for about 40 years now and its healthy ingredients have evolved a bit over the years. I eat it at least 6 days a week.

Basic Ingredients 
5 cups oatmeal
1 cup wheat germ 
1 cup powdered milk 
1 cup flour (rye, wheat, spelt, etc.)
1 cup flax seed meal
1+ tbs. cinnamon (2 is better)
1 cup vegetable oil (Canola is good, Olive is better) 
1 cup honey 

Process 
Mix dry ingredients together. Pour oil into a 2 cup measure. Add honey to cup and pour over dry ingredients. Mix thoroughly. Spread on to large flat pan (9x13 glass cake pan or lasagna also works well). Bake for 30 minutes at 300 degrees. Remove from oven and mix the brown crusty top into the center of the pile. Bake for another 15 minutes at 300 degrees. Remove from oven; when cool crumble into storage container. Serve with non-citrus juice, milk, yogurt and jam or a drizzle of honey.. 

Optional healthy ingredients 
1 cup raisins 1 cup crasins 1/2 cup sunflower seeds 
1/2 cup pumpkin seeds (pepitas) 1 cup chopped Almonds 
1 cup chopped Walnuts	1 cup chopped Pecans 1/2 cup shredded coconut

Optional processes 
Bake longer/hotter for crispy granola. 
Bake shorter for soft granola. 

Optional travel breakfast bars:
5 cups oatmeal - 3 cups rolled, 2 cups steel cut oats (or put 2 cups into a blender to reduce it to a coarse powder. This provides a more solid texture.)
Add 1/4 to 1/2 cup additional honey. 
Bake as before
While hot, firmly press granola into the pan with a flat spatula and then cut into squares (a serrated knife works best). Leave in the pan until cool and then break apart.


----------

